

DropZap 2 v2.1.2 released and is free for a limited time. - amichail

Check it out:<p>http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dropzap-2/id378977964?mt=8<p>Any feedback would be appreciated.
======
andymoe
Just got the updated version. It's a great game.

You can bet I'm going to be borrowing your "Tweet your score to gloat" feature
for some of our apps in the future.

linkage:

<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dropzap-2/id378977964?mt=8>

